# 2012 535i F10 amp/speaker upgrade



## leung (Mar 29, 2016)

My wife's car has Harman Kardon system in it (MB C350) and she always teased me that while I have a nice car, she has a better audio system. After awhile, I decided to pull the trigger on upgrading the amp and speakers in my 2012 535i:
- Bimmertech PP82DSP Amp
- Bavsound stage 1 speakers

I installed the speakers first as they arrived earlier. The installation process was quite straightforward with the tools that I purchased together with the speakers. The only more involved part was the speakers on the door. But nonetheless quite simple overall. The high and mid-range made a big difference in the sound quality. But when I cranked up the volume, the sound quality started to deteriorate and even though there was an improvement, it still felt that the speakers were a little muffled, kind of like having a curtain in front of each speaker. 

Then the amp arrived and I installed it. It was already pre-configured for my F10 interior, so I didn't have to spend time with the DSP settings, which was a good thing. The installation process couldn't be easier and when I had a question, I would get a response to my email within a very short time. When I turned on the system after the installation, the sound quality has been further improved. The sound became clearer and there was less distortion when the volume was cranked up. It was like with the original system, there were 2 curtains covered the speakers. When the speakers were replaced, one curtain was removed and when the amp was added, the last curtain was removed too. I listen to a variety of music sources and I can hear details that I did not notice before. I have yet to play with the DSP settings and I just assume that the sound will only get better as I tune it further to my liking. 

Overall, I am very, very glad that I undertook the system upgrade. The sound quality improvement is well worth the costs. While the amp is the more expensive piece, it is worth it as the audio quality is very good and there is enough power to drive the speakers adequately. The DSP software provides the necessary tool to tailor the settings. With such simple installation (custom bracket included for my vehicle) and with the flexibility of tuning the delay and equalization, I think it was a very good investment after paying so much for the car.


----------



## 2016BlkBimmer (Mar 22, 2016)

If I have the H&K upgrade already, is it worth it to do the Bavsound upgrades?


----------



## leung (Mar 29, 2016)

I have not compared the BMW HK upgrade with Bavsound upgrade. Comparing to my wife's HK sound, I feel that the speakers are better for mids and highs, but not as good for bass.


----------

